# Un grupo de chavalas se van solas de vacaciones a Egipto. Vídeo



## Cormac (22 May 2022)

Están en la explanada que hay delante de las Esfinge y las pirámides y ahí solo se entra pagando entrada, son moros de vacaciones. 
Algún colegio viendo la edad de los moritos. 






Moros — webmshare


upload webm files. share webm files. webm hosting. convert gif to webm




webmshare.com


----------



## Flures911 (22 May 2022)

Con todo lo que hay en el moro y siguen haciendo el imbécil... Luego pasa lo que pasa.


----------



## BIackadder (22 May 2022)

La que va a la era polvo quiere, asi que anda y que las jodan.


----------



## Saco de papas (22 May 2022)




----------



## TORREVIEJAS (22 May 2022)

Están sintiendo toda la multiculturalidad


----------



## Abrojo (22 May 2022)

que puto asco dan, no saben comportarse


----------



## Salsa_rosa (22 May 2022)

Luego acaban decapitadas en tiendas de campaña.


----------



## Saco de papas (22 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> que puto asco dan, no saben comportarse



yo cuando fui a marruecos le pillé el truco. Te llevas un manojo de bolibics y empiezas a regalarlos y te dejan en paz.


----------



## Abrojo (22 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> yo cuando fui a marruecos le pillé el truco. Te llevas un manojo de bolibics y empiezas a regalarlos y te dejan en paz.



pa que quieren bolis?


----------



## Saco de papas (22 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> pa que quieren bolis?



no se man, pero funciona... es como regalar tecnología avanzada  . Te lo agradecen y ya se van contentos a dar por culo a otro.


----------



## Frysby (22 May 2022)

Vaya, ahí parece ser que no hay un punto morado donde quejarse


----------



## burbucoches (22 May 2022)

Hehehe ai Los chabales









Viaje a Marruecos


¿Te gustaría viajar a Marruecos en un grupo de mujeres guerreras? Pues apúntate a este aventura en la que vamos a conocer lo más auténtico...




www.lapiznomada.com


----------



## Zbigniew (22 May 2022)

Sin mascarita y sin kakunar, pobres chavales.


----------



## Pabloom (22 May 2022)

Van superestupendas marcando culo con sus shorts hiper-ajustados ¿Qué esperaban? Los chavales solo les prestan la atención que estaban demandando.


----------



## Progretón (22 May 2022)

Sintiendo África ... jijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijijiji


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (22 May 2022)

¿A quién se le ocurre? No se les ocurre na' más que a ellas. Después que no se quejen.


----------



## Araco (22 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> no se man, pero funciona... es como regalar tecnología avanzada  . Te lo agradecen y ya se van contentos a dar por culo a otro.









Los marronidos da igual los siglos y donde estén que siguen a la suya.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 May 2022)

¿Han llamado al 016?


----------



## lascanteras723 (22 May 2022)

Pues dos blanquitas están alucinando.


----------



## Kartoffeln (22 May 2022)

Me nvtre.


----------



## César92 (22 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Moros — webmshare
> 
> 
> upload webm files. share webm files. webm hosting. convert gif to webm
> ...



Joder, menudo atajo de salvajes. Un puñado de monos se comporta mejor.


----------



## Pollepolle (22 May 2022)

Eso es en Madrid en Calle Puerto de la Cruz.


----------



## superloki (22 May 2022)

Pues han salido mucho mejor paradas que las pobres chicas que fueron de acampada a Marruecos...


----------



## Stalkeador (22 May 2022)

Sin educación, salidos como monos y con la mentalidad de que _las mujeres occidentales son putas_.

Poco acoso me parece.


----------



## alex_alex (22 May 2022)

Pensaba que era el video que hubo hace yn par de meses, nose si india que habian dos tias o alguna mas que iban por la calle y la rodearon centenares de rios, al fonal paso algo en una zona pero había techo y no se veia.


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (22 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Moros — webmshare
> 
> 
> upload webm files. share webm files. webm hosting. convert gif to webm
> ...




Joder como está Madrid.


----------



## forestal92 (22 May 2022)

Mandamos a la Irene a que les de un par de cursos en micromachismos y listo.


----------



## Glaucón (22 May 2022)

Si no llega a ir un adulto poniendo límites (al que se escucha hablar) esas acaban catando rabo de moro a granel.


----------



## Gungrave (22 May 2022)

Es como ver un documental de la 2 sobre monos.


----------



## Poseidón (22 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Moros — webmshare
> 
> 
> upload webm files. share webm files. webm hosting. convert gif to webm
> ...



En España no ves una explanada llena de niños/adolescentes ni en el peor barrio multicultural. Hasta impresiona.


----------



## MAESE PELMA (22 May 2022)

qué raza más miserable


----------



## XRL (22 May 2022)

ellas encantadas por dentro,alguno se follaran

solo hace falta ver a la de gafas como se rie xD

es normal,a quien no le gustaria ser codiciado? pues eso


----------



## Baltasar G thang (22 May 2022)

recordad que cuando las violen la culpa es nuestra y tal

ni suya ni de los moros, nuestra, de todos los foreros de burbuja info

por eso hay que abrazar el mal, porque total la culpa va a ser siempre nuestra, asi que mejor atajar y dedicarse a hacer el mal SIEMPRE


----------



## Elbrujo (22 May 2022)

Los progres ponen en peligro a este tipo de chicas. Les meten en la cabeza que la multiculturalidad es buena que esta gente es buena, se confian y luego pasa lo que pasa, que le den las gracias a la gente como irena montere para la que todo el machismo occidental es muy malo y lo de fuera es bueno. Luego vienen las decapitaciones y los lloros


----------



## Ultraboost (22 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> Ver archivo adjunto 1066786



Grande embape


----------



## Topacio (22 May 2022)

Que asco
Es como ver una manada de jabalíes hambrientos
Y lo peor, tienen pinta de ser más babas que los hezpaniordoz


----------



## Pagaaloslistoscontudinero (22 May 2022)

Una chortina es un país moro es como un pollito en un corral de zorros.


----------



## CuervoDrogado (22 May 2022)

Ninguna pena oye ,se van a un pais moruno lleno de macacos en celo vestidas de calientas occidentales


----------



## ingeniata (22 May 2022)

La verdad me esperaba algo más "chulísimo"


----------



## bocadRillo (22 May 2022)

Y todavía hay gente que duda de que sobra gente en el planeta


----------



## fachacine (22 May 2022)

Es lo que tiene la poligamia, cuando hay jeques que salen a 5 mujeres por barba es porque hay otros muchos que salen a 0 por barba.


----------



## DOM + (22 May 2022)

Visto el video:

1) si no es porque van con un hombre blanco opresor estaban jodidas
2) si esto llega a pasar con blancos el video lo habíamos visto en todos los noticiarios occidentales. España, USA, Francia...
3) a las mujeres les venden tanto que en Africa en general o cualquier país arabe van a ser tratadas mejor que por el opresor de Paco, John, Hans o Fabrice... Es criminal. De hecho si a una mujer le dices "mucho cuidado en marruecos, ni se te ocurra ir sola o solo chicas" te dicen que eres machista y racista! Estamos creando enfermas.
4) lo peor es que cuando vuelvan ellas mismas se autocensuraran y diran que el viaje de sus vidas genial tia tienes que ir y los chicos super simpaticos no como aqui ESO es lo peor. Haced la prueba, con un grupo de amigos preguntamos a las chicas si alguna vez realmente les habia pasado algo. De las 7, 5 dijeron que si y tirabdoles de la lengua siempre los sustos habian sido moros. A una le siguio hasta casa uno, a otra le tocó el culo en la calle, a otra, esta fue la peor y al final se puso casi a llorar, le metió mano...pero nunca habian dicho nada. Porque es racista, y no quieren serlo. Probad con vuestos grupos de amigos. Claro si estais en un pueblo sin inmigración pues si les ha pasado algo seran autoctonos pero en este caso 5/5.

Como anécdota decir que esto lo he visto PEOR en Barcelona en pleno centro donde a las guiris les metieron la mano POR DENTRO de la falda y camisetas un grupo de moros bastante numeroso. Eran 3 solas.
Yo iba con mi novia detras a unos 50 metros y vi un barullo de moros asi rodeando a las chicas y empezaron a sobarlas. En plena avenida paralelo un dia entre semana a las 12 de la noche.
Luego pasamos nosotros y veias a todos los moros mirandonos y uno dice a esta no le hagais nada que ese os pega. Mido 1'95 y peso 100kg. Pero me dio una impotencia. Pase mirandolos y encima se quedaban mirandote.

Al pasarlos alcanzamos a las chicas. Les empecé a decir de ir a denunciarlo (hay una comisaría a 2 minutos) y las chicas pasaban de mi! Ni me dirigieron la palabra las tias! Hablando de sus cosas. Aparecieron 3 tios guiris desde la otra acera que no entiendo donde coño estaban y que iban con ellas y ellos almenos sí me hablaron. Que gracias pero que iban de fiesta que no querían denunciar nada. Al final, tienen razón total para qué. Son moros y seguramente, aubque alguno seria mayor de edad fijo, en el dni les debe de poner 15 años. Pero alguno de verdad que tenia 12 años no mas. Que hace un niño que tiene colegio al dia siguiente en la calle a esas horas??
Si esta en un centro es imposible que le dejen salir a esa hora y entre semana, era martes, es decir ese grupo es además de los que estan con su familia, de los """"integrados"""".
Nosotros seguimos hacia la moto. Volvimos a ver al grupo subir la calle como una jauría. Cuando llegaban al bingo se cruzaron con una chica que cuando empezaron a rodearla se metio en un bar corriendo. Luego empezaron a dar patadas a las puertas del bingo y escupir hasta que salio el portero, un anciano, lo insultaron y demas y se cambiaron de acera donde vieron a un chaval solo que tuvo que irse corriendo.
Pasó un coche de la urbana que asombrosamente NO VIO NADA y yo fui corriendo tras el para explicarleslo que vi. Se que a mi tuvieron que verme por el retrovisor haciendo señas y corriendo pero seguramente tenian que ir a multar a Paco que dejó el coche en doble fila 5 minutos el muy criminal.
Y a todo esto hay una comisaria a 2 minutos y todo paso en una de las principales calles de la ciudad, no en un callejon oscuro y apartado.

Esa noche entendí aun mejor la pocilga de ciudad que tenemos y la basura posmodernista que nos meten cada dia cuyo unico objetivo no es proteger a mujeres sino joder al remero común.

Si alguien no lo cree fue al lado del parque de las chimeneas. Invito a quien quiera a venir una noche con una camara. Grabaremos las agresiones que queráis. Esto fue prepandemia hara 5 años.

Esto es el pan de cada noche. Lo sabe prensa, policia, Colau...y nada. Por eso, su feminismo es solo supremacismo contra el hombre europeo siempre lo diré. Las mujeres les dan completamente igual.


----------



## SineOsc (22 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> yo cuando fui a marruecos le pillé el truco. Te llevas un manojo de bolibics y empiezas a regalarlos y te dejan en paz.



xd esto es en serio?


----------



## Panko21 (22 May 2022)

Joder van como mierdas a la mosca


----------



## Cormac (22 May 2022)

En el último clip, el adolescente con gafas le soba el culo a la rubia.
Que además anda riéndose todo el camino.
Dando a la pausa y en cámara lenta se aprecia.
Pena que no deje hacer capturas la web.


----------



## CliffUnger2 (22 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Moros — webmshare
> 
> 
> upload webm files. share webm files. webm hosting. convert gif to webm
> ...



Yo les preguntaba a sus padres que que tal las vacaciones de sus hijas, mientras les daba palmaditas en la espalda.


----------



## M.Karl (22 May 2022)

¡¡Cómo están Las Ramblas!!


----------



## Minsky Moment (22 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> yo cuando fui a marruecos le pillé el truco. Te llevas un manojo de bolibics y empiezas a regalarlos y te dejan en paz.



Y unos cojones. Si ofreces algo no te los quitas de encima. Tengo experiencias al respecto, no ya en zonas hiperturísticas como Fez o Marraquech, que es lo esperable, sino en lo más profundo del desierto del sur, pasado el Antiatlas, zonas donde se supone que la población es rural y más "sana". En una ocasión una manada de críos que simplemente vio que llevábamos lapiceros para repartir, errores de juventud, antes siquiera de repartirlos, nos llegó a acojonar, no ya porque temieramos agresión física, sino por impotencia y puro agobio por no poder quitártelos de encima o por no saber cómo reaccionar. Te puedes buscar una situación muy incómoda si les ofreces algo, en un minuto tienes a todo el pueblo alrededor.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

La Europa que quieren.


----------



## Cormac (22 May 2022)




----------



## Salchichonio (22 May 2022)

Que se jodan por Ia a dejar dinero a países de escoria infrahumana.


----------



## Chino Negro (22 May 2022)

Les cortaba la cabeza con mi katana a los moros y a las blancas


----------



## medion_no (22 May 2022)

Dj Syto aprueba este hilo.


----------



## Gonzalor (22 May 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Sin educación, salidos como monos y con la mentalidad de que _las mujeres occidentales son putas_.
> 
> Poco acoso me parece.



Bueno, a pesar de ser unos salvajes, un poco de razón sí que tienen.


----------



## Stalkeador (22 May 2022)

Elbrujo dijo:


> *Los progres ponen en peligro a este tipo de chicas. *Les meten en la cabeza que la multiculturalidad es buena que esta gente es buena, se confian y luego pasa lo que pasa, que le den las gracias a la gente como irena montere para la que todo el machismo occidental es muy malo y lo de fuera es bueno. Luego vienen las decapitaciones y los lloros



Es una *ideología tóxica* que lo hace es quitar el miedo/prudencia hacia lo diferente (que es un mecanismo natural y básico de supervivencia) y les hacen creer que _"todo el mundo es bueno"_ y que _"sonriendo y tratando bien a todos, te van a tratar igual"_. Nada más lejos de la realidad.

Que asco me da cuando escucho a los que van a estercoleros de países decirte que "_la gente es muy amable_".

¡Claro que sí, subnormal! Están esperando a que les des dinero, pero en el fondo te odian y no les queda otra que ponerte buena cara y fingir, cuando están deseando quitarte hasta los calcetines sucios. ¿Que se lo impide? No es su _"educación ni bondad" _, sino un gobierno dictatorial que aplica mano dura al que estrangule a la gallina de los huevos de oro del turismo.


----------



## Stelio Kontos (22 May 2022)

Qué lástima que no hubieran aprovechado la situación para preñarlas a peloc, buen gang bang + posterior descuartizamiento hubiera salido ahí.


----------



## audienorris1899 (22 May 2022)

¿Pero qué películas os estáis montando? Las pavas están jijijeando con ellos.











Durante el horario nocturno volvieron a pasearse por el mismo lugar para jijijear con adultos, hasta encontrar lo que estaban buscando: un pene de tamaño faraónico.


----------



## Leon_de_Nemea (22 May 2022)

Mas leyes viogen en uropa, unga unga, que los blanquitos son todos violadores,...  
Las mujeres tienen el cerebro destruidisimo gracias a la Ingenieria social y a que son subnormales, es la típica escena de leones cazando gacelas en áfrica, seguro que son las típicas de welcome refugees, nadie es ilegal, y los violadores no tienen nacionalidad,... QUE SE JODAN POR ZORRAS Y PUTAS, este tipo de cerdas son las que están llevando occidente a la decadencia.


----------



## ELOS (22 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> yo cuando fui a marruecos le pillé el truco. Te llevas un manojo de bolibics y empiezas a regalarlos y te dejan en paz.



Los cacahuetes son mucho más efectivos


----------



## noseyo (22 May 2022)

A mi a todas esas putas que va a países de simios escotadas y con el color apretado me importa poco lo que les pase , por qué me llaman racista por decir que serán violadas y luego pasa lo que pasa , lo malo que ya lo tenemos en España


----------



## Chispeante (22 May 2022)

La culpa es, claramente, de VOX, que le quiere quitar sus privilegios, perdón ¿en que estaría pensando?, sus derechos, a las mujeres. El discurso del odio ha llegado hasta Egipto.


----------



## Johnny Mnemonic (22 May 2022)




----------



## en tu casa o en mi cueva (22 May 2022)

Darme Argo paya


----------



## Covid Bryant (22 May 2022)

el islam está en lo correcto sobre las mujeres


----------



## mondeja (22 May 2022)

Han visto culo y han dicho "ostias mira como van esas vestidas, seguro que son putes, vamos payá".


----------



## Cimbrel (22 May 2022)

Es bien sabido que Egipto, y en general todo el Maghreb es destino BANEADO para el mundo árabe. Los propios saudies advierten, porque lo han sufrido, del acoso y hostigamiento constante al turista, sin filtros. Los magrebies estan bastante asalvajados, Gadafi lo sabía y los metía en cintura, y así ha sido siempre. 
A Egipto se va a ver las pirámides, el valle de lor Reyes y un par de días a Alejandría, nada más. Y sin la parienta, como vayas con ella SE OS COMEN, LITERALMENTE. 


Todo el mundo que ha ido se ha llevado una desagradable experiencia. En Egipto estan MUY MUY JODIDOS, hay verdadera escasez de recursos chortinescos y los moretes estan atrapados. 100 MILLONES DE MOROS a la orilla de un río, todo lo demás, desierto. Sin recursos salvo lo que da el río y los invernaderos, y con las moras pariendo como conejas. BRVTAL EL PETARDAZO QUE VA A PEGAR EGIPTO.


----------



## Cormac (22 May 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> Es bien sabido que Egipto, y en general todo el Maghreb es destino BANEADO para el mundo árabe. Los propios saudies advierten, porque lo han sufrido, del acoso y hostigamiento constante al turista, sin filtros. Los magrebies estan bastante asalvajados, Gadafi lo sabía y los metía en cintura, y así ha sido siempre.
> A Egipto se va a ver las pirámides, el valle de lor Reyes y un par de días a Alejandría, nada más. Y sin la parienta, como vayas con ella SE OS COMEN, LITERALMENTE.
> 
> 
> Todo el mundo que ha ido se ha llevado una desagradable experiencia. En Egipto estan MUY MUY JODIDOS, hay verdadera escasez de recursos chortinescos y los moretes estan atrapados. 100 MILLONES DE MOROS a la orilla de un río, todo lo demás, desierto. Sin recursos salvo lo que da el río y los invernaderos, y con las moras pariendo como conejas. BRVTAL EL PETARDAZO QUE VA A PEGAR EGIPTO.



Nunca he estado en Egipto. Pero me da que si te ven acompañada del marido te respetan.
Al menos es así en otros países musulmanes.

En Marruecos y en Turquía temen mucho a la policía. Si quieren ser una potencia turística toca cuidar al turista.
En Irán a las leyes.
En Dubai están acostumbrados a ver expatriadas vestidas a lo occidental y tienen escorts rusas y dinero para desahogarse.
Pero ya lugares como Egipto, Argelia, Libia y similares debe ser otro rollo.


----------



## Jotagb (22 May 2022)

Son como hienas acosando a su presa.
Parece que le roben el móvil a la chica o es cosa mía?


----------



## SR.KARL MARX (22 May 2022)

Hola hola estoy aquí mirarme jijijiji mira como nos miran jiji


----------



## Cimbrel (22 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Nunca he estado en Egipto. Pero me da que si te ven acompañada del marido te respetan.
> Al menos es así en otros países musulmanes.
> 
> En Marruecos y en Turquía temen mucho a la policía. Si quieren ser una potencia turística toca cuidar al turista.
> ...



En las sociedades musulmanas las cosas se hacen de puertas para adentro. Todo lo contrario que en Europa. La ostentación y el exhibicioniusmo estan muy mal vistos. De ahí que las mujeres, incluso occidentales vistan con Abaya. Y así ha de ser, son sus costumbres.

Ahora: en los países árabes se distingue perfectamente entre el levante y el poniente, y el grado de atraso en el levante (magreb) es notorio. Tu puedes ir por Riad con tu chorteen bien apretada y hacer vida normal. La gente es educada. No puedes hacer lo mismo en ningún país del magreb porque literalmente te la arrancan de las manos. Es muy curioso (y desagradable) lo que pasa en los paises norteafricanos. Gastan un atraso muy bestia.

Así que, el consejo de hoy, si vais a viajar a un país musulman, que sea DEL MAR ROJO EN ADELANTE, omitiendo totalmente el magreb.


----------



## NEGRACIONISTA (22 May 2022)

es mas o menos lo que ocurre en tinder, y ahí no las veo quejarse.


----------



## Cormac (22 May 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> En las sociedades musulmanas las cosas se hacen de puertas para adentro. Todo lo contrario que en Europa. La ostentación y el exhibicioniusmo estan muy mal vistos. De ahí que las mujeres, incluso occidentales vistan con Abaya. Y así ha de ser, son sus costumbres.
> 
> Ahora: en los países árabes se distingue perfectamente entre el levante y el poniente, y el grado de atraso en el levante (magreb) es notorio. Tu puedes ir por Riad con tu chorteen bien apretada y hacer vida normal. La gente es educada. No puedes hacer lo mismo en ningún país del magreb porque literalmente te la arrancan de las manos. Es muy curioso (y desagradable) lo que pasa en los paises norteafricanos. Gastan un atraso muy bestia.
> 
> Así que, el consejo de hoy, si vais a viajar a un país musulman, que sea DEL MAR ROJO EN ADELANTE, omitiendo totalmente el magreb.



A ver, en países musulmanes he estado en Marruecos, Irán, Líbano, Pakistán, Turquía y uno lleno de musulmanes que es Israel. 
En Irán el turismo es inexistente y tienes que cumplir unos códigos de vestimenta. 
En Pakistán estuve en la montaña, vi algún grupo de rubias occidentales pero como les dijeran algo los porteadores no volvían a encontrar trabajo. 
En Marruecos y Turquía muchas chicas solas, y modos intentando ligar pero de buen rollo. Un poco mas pesados de lo habitual. 
En Líbano, las propias libanesas no moras van vestidas occidentalmente.


----------



## Covid-8M (22 May 2022)

A mi me paso lo mismo en pattaya en temporada baja


----------



## Rodal (22 May 2022)

Se me ocurrió comprarme un helado en Marrakesh y tuve una nube de niños coñazo alrededor mia, hasta que decidí tomarme el helado de un bocado. No me importa la mendicidad, ni los vendedores algo insistentes, tampoco los que te quieren llevar al restaurante del primo. Pero oiga, un no con una sonrisa debería bastar para cualquiera. Todo lo que sea insistir en una decisión que ya has tomado es directamente acoso. En Marruecos, ni regalando bolis.

Amplio, con el tema de los bolígrafos de regalo, recuerdo un compañero de excursión para subir el Toubkal, en el pueblo del Marruecos profundo más cercano donde hicimos noche, Imlill, cuando aparecieron los primeros chavales pidiendo, él saco sus bolígrafos y repartió algunos. Al poco ya tenía un montón de niños chillando y exigiendolos, tuvo que emprender una carrera porque empezaron a tirarle piedras.


----------



## Hipotecator (22 May 2022)

Son las autoridades de esos paises los que tienen que domar a sus adolescentes. Hasta entonces no se pisan esos paises, ni un duro vacacional....
La arena toda pa'ellos. 


==========


----------



## CommiePig (22 May 2022)

Frysby dijo:


> Vaya, ahí parece ser que no hay un punto morado donde quejarse



deberían ir de misioneras, las brujas femimarxistas adictas a la paguita publica


----------



## perrosno (22 May 2022)

Disfrutando de la multiculturalidac. Q potito hoyjan, como nutre ver q tienen una gran dosis de realidac, no lo que les cuenta la tv, ni el cole.
Me nutre hoyjan.


----------



## Vctrlnz (22 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Están en la explanada que hay delante de las Esfinge y las pirámides y ahí solo se entra pagando entrada, son moros de vacaciones.
> Algún colegio viendo la edad de los moritos.
> 
> 
> ...



No os metáis en los asuntos de las mujeras españolas y los moronegros.
Dejad que se apareen en libertad.


----------



## Mongolo471 (22 May 2022)

Eso es que no eran suficientemente ricos, si no se dejaban cagar en el pecho.


----------



## Marcus Halberstam (22 May 2022)

Cuando estas chicas decidieron vestirse del modo que estaban vestidas y salir a la calle, creían -por costumbre- que estaban enviando dos mensajes al mundo:

1) Miradme, tengo mucho valor sexual
2) Pero ese valor está reservado a una minoría muy exclusiva

Lo que la Lonely Planet no ponía es que el mensaje 2 se lo pasan por el forro de los cojones en ciertos países.


----------



## Guillotin (22 May 2022)

fachacine dijo:


> Es lo que tiene la poligamia, cuando hay jeques que salen a 5 mujeres por barba es porque hay otros muchos que salen a 0 por barba.



Como nuestro aliado el Emir Al Thani, un hombre que está casado con tres churris principescas.
Son sus costumbres y tal, es por eso que a nuestra ministra este hombre le gusta y no le molesta.

*Nadia Calviño sí se deja fotografiar sólo con hombres en la visita del emir de Qatar*


----------



## BART2022 (22 May 2022)

Ahi le has dado


----------



## Notrabajo34 (22 May 2022)

Estaban intentando sacar fotos a las chortinas para enseñarselas a los padres y saber si realmente tenian posibilidad de comprar una muchacha igual para su casamiento.

Son sus costumbres.......

Es como cuando nos mandaban de pequeños catalogos de juguetes y enseñabamos a los padres haber si caia en reyes.........


----------



## Maerum (22 May 2022)

Que se jodan, lo curioso es que si no llega a ser por el machirulo blanco, esas tias acaban violadas, yo soy el y las dejo ahi tiradas.


----------



## Guillotin (22 May 2022)

Stalkeador dijo:


> Es una *ideología tóxica* que lo hace es quitar el miedo/prudencia hacia lo diferente (que es un mecanismo natural y básico de supervivencia) y les hacen creer que _"todo el mundo es bueno"_ y que _"sonriendo y tratando bien a todos, te van a tratar igual"_. Nada más lejos de la realidad.
> 
> Que asco me da cuando escucho a los que van a estercoleros de países decirte que "_la gente es muy amable_".
> 
> ¡Claro que sí, subnormal! Están esperando a que les des dinero, pero en el fondo te odian y no les queda otra que ponerte buena cara y fingir, cuando están deseando quitarte hasta los calcetines sucios. ¿Que se lo impide? No es su _"educación ni bondad" _, sino un gobierno dictatorial que aplica mano dura al que estrangule a la gallina de los huevos de oro del turismo.



¡Me estas diciendo que es igual que en mi edificio donde voy a trabajar!
Balla no me puedo creer.


----------



## Tzadik (22 May 2022)

En el fondo lo están disfrutando sintiéndose como dos princesas entre tanta testosterona compitiendo por ellas 
. 


La pura naturaleza


----------



## Viviendo Digno (22 May 2022)

Madrid, zona Templo de Debod, año 2030.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Maerum dijo:


> Que se jodan, lo curioso es que si no llega a ser por el machirulo blanco, esas tias acaban violadas, yo soy el y las dejo ahi tiradas.



Y así es la vida de todas estas pedorras, siempre protegidas, pero luego te llaman violador, asesino, y te arruinan.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Cimbrel dijo:


> En las sociedades musulmanas las cosas se hacen de puertas para adentro. Todo lo contrario que en Europa. La ostentación y el exhibicioniusmo estan muy mal vistos. De ahí que las mujeres, incluso occidentales vistan con Abaya. Y así ha de ser, son sus costumbres.
> 
> Ahora: en los países árabes se distingue perfectamente entre el levante y el poniente, y el grado de atraso en el levante (magreb) es notorio. Tu puedes ir por Riad con tu chorteen bien apretada y hacer vida normal. La gente es educada. No puedes hacer lo mismo en ningún país del magreb porque literalmente te la arrancan de las manos. Es muy curioso (y desagradable) lo que pasa en los paises norteafricanos. Gastan un atraso muy bestia.
> 
> Así que, el consejo de hoy, si vais a viajar a un país musulman, que sea DEL MAR ROJO EN ADELANTE, omitiendo totalmente el magreb.



¿Esos países de los que importamos cientos de miles todos los años? Me pinchas y no sangro.


----------



## c0lch0ner0 (22 May 2022)

Y no pusieron señales de que a partir del punto x estaba prohibida la violencia machista? Porque igual es un problema a nivel organización y estamos aquí poniendo el grito en el cielo.


----------



## Vengerberg (22 May 2022)

Hay que ser ignorante y quererte muy poco para viajar a un país árabe y ponerte esos micro-shorts. Nena, si hace calor y quieres llevar pantalon fresquito te pones unos piratas, largos sueltos de tela fina, chándal, falda larga... será por opciones.















Los escotes y los pantalones tan cortos los reservas para tu país occidental, pero si viajas a zonas magrebíes, árabes, musulmanes.... qué menos que te adaptes y vayas discreta, nada de llamar la atención. No por nada, sino por tu propia seguridad.

Informarse antes de viajar es gratis:








Egipto, el país árabe más peligroso para las mujeres


Según un estudio de Thompson Reuters, la situación se ha deteriorado desde la Primavera Árabe



www.abc.es


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

perrosno dijo:


> Disfrutando de la multiculturalidac. Q potito hoyjan, como nutre ver q tienen una gran dosis de realidac, no lo que les cuenta la tv, ni el cole.
> Me nutre hoyjan.



Pero vuelven aquí y al que criminalizan es a ti.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

c0lch0ner0 dijo:


> Y no pusieron señales de que a partir del punto x estaba prohibida la violencia machista? Porque igual es un problema a nivel organización y estamos aquí poniendo el grito en el cielo.



Bastaba con poner un palo con algo violeta.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Hay que ser muy ignorante (o calienta******, o ambas) para viajar a un país árabe y ponerte esos micro-shorts. Nena, si hace calor y quieres llevar pantalon fresquito te pones unos piratas, o largos sueltos, o pantalon de chándal:
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067064
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067097
> ...



¿Pero qué dices machirulo? Sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa. El violador eres túuuuuuuuuu.


----------



## perrosno (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> Pero vuelven aquí y al que criminalizan es a ti.



Pero vuelven con una dosis de multiculturalidac, eso no se paga con dinero


----------



## Fiallo (22 May 2022)

Subhumanos.


----------



## vanderwilde (22 May 2022)

Nos la machéan como dios manda, qué queréis.


----------



## ̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike (22 May 2022)

Estas tipas tan protegidas no han pasado miedo en toda su vida.


----------



## Vengerberg (22 May 2022)

̷p̷ɔ̷d̷n̷ ̷nike dijo:


> ¿Pero qué dices machirulo? Sola y borracha quiero llegar a casa. El violador eres túuuuuuuuuu.



No, si lo mejor es que soy mujer. Justamente por eso, me dices de pasear en ciertos países vestida como si estuviera de fiesta en Ibiza, y tengo muy claro que no salgo del aeropuerto o de la habitación del hotel. Informarse, llevar cuidado y tomar precauciones para salvaguardar tu integridad física, que le llaman.

Como aquí en España con todas esas chavalitas (y no tan chavalitas) que se van de fiesta salvaje con grupo de 9 niños de Teresa Rodríguez que acaban de conocer en la disco o zorreando por Internet. Luego vienen los lloros y se sorprenden. Pues chica: si no te cuidas tú, no lo va a hacer el fantasma de Canterville.


----------



## DOM + (22 May 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Hay que ser ignorante y quererte muy poco para viajar a un país árabe y ponerte esos micro-shorts. Nena, si hace calor y quieres llevar pantalon fresquito te pones unos piratas, largos sueltos de tela fina, chándal, falda larga... será por opciones.
> 
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067064
> Ver archivo adjunto 1067097
> ...



Las he visto acosadas y manoseadas a tias vestidas como tios con chandal ancho en un viaje en grupo que hice hace 15 años y a Turquia. Aunque iban con pelo suelto o coleta.
No sabes como va el tema...Las de las fotos que pones tendrian el mismo acoso que las otras.

No Marruecos que es mas exagerado aun con esto no, a Turquía en Estambul en el transporte publico. Estambul ojo, que seguramente es lo mas occidentalizado del Islam. Y en el gran bazar una atontada se perdió y fue uno a buscarla y ya tenia dos turcos cogiéndola.

A no ser que vistas como sus parientas y no las reconozcan, la mujer occidental para ellos es solo una puta infiel. Si como infieles somos infraseres para ellos, las mujeres ni te cuento. Pueden hacerles lo que quieran porque en su codigo moral NO esta mal. Ellos no entienden que sea malo manosear a una puta infiel porque no la consideran ser humano! Es lo que no nos enseñan aquí sobre el Islam.

Si la gente conociese mas el Islam, y no lo estoy juzgando, se llevarian las manos a la cabeza desde la perspectiva de un occidental.

Yo conviví en Inglaterra con dos musulmanes un turco y un frances/argelino. Aprendí mucho del asunto. Y no eran menas, tenian su carrera y estaban algo occidentalizados pero ellos aubque lleven 3 generaciones aqui lo primero que son es musulmanes luego argelino y luego francés. Y siempre se consideraran así y a sus hijos los llevaran a la mezquita para seguir considerandose así. Es lo que no entendemos en Occidente. No hay asimilación. 

Es brutal como nos pintan al Islam desde una perspectiva woke occidental como si fuese otra religion y ya y ademas muy de paz. El Islam no es una religión. Es una cultura una manera de entender la vida en todos sus sentidos. No es ir a misa el domingo y poco mas como aquí. Sus vidas giran en torno a su credo y su credo es su vida.

Como cuando dicen islamista radical. Eso no existe. O eres musulman o no. Aunque el paki de debajo te diga hola amigo no dejas de ser un infiel. Y si te corta la cabeza un hermano suyo al fin y al cabo eras solo un infiel. El no lo hará porque no se atreve pero si lo hace un hermano musulman no te va a llorar.

Nos creemos que es como en Europa donde el cristianismo que ha pasado a ser casi un hobby para 4 viejos y no es mas que una rutina un dia semanal. El Islam es todo para ellos, rige su vida. Desde que se levantan hasta que se acuestan.

Y como traemos a miles a gente mucho mas dispuesta a ir a por todas que los 2 con los que conviví vemos como las calles tienen agresiones dia si y día también a chicos (ostias) y chicas (sexual y ostias que a unas amigas mias les pegaron de puñetazos)

La gente no tiene ni idea de lo que es el Islam.


----------



## Fauna iberica (22 May 2022)

Ayer mismo en las fiestas de un pueblo pude ver a una pocas familias de moros y no falla, mujeres con el puto velo y el que menos 3 o 4 larvas, y además con pocos años de diferencia entre las larvitas.
Lo que se está gestando en Europa va a ser bíblico.


----------



## Cerdo capitalista (22 May 2022)

Son como los moros que vienen a España, las tias de su pais van con la sabana que no les ven ni los ojos, tocan a una y les cortan el rabo (y a la mujer se la cargan, por dejarse tocar). 

Llegan a España y ven tias enseñando medio culo, con el movil en el culo para que les veas el culo, con tops sin sujetador para ir marcando pezo y que las veas, para los moros es como estar inmerso en una pelicula porno, si a eso le sumas que ven que esto es jauja y que violas a las tias y te dan una paga...


----------



## Abc123CBA (22 May 2022)

Lástima no estar allí para agarrarles la polla a ver cómo reaccionan.


----------



## patroclus (22 May 2022)

negros de mierda, parecen cucarachas que se amontonan en la basura.


----------



## Josant2022 (22 May 2022)

Hay que ser imbecil para irse de turismo al tercer mundo


----------



## circodelia2 (22 May 2022)

Están sintiendo el africa.
El africanismo va a llegaaaar. 
....


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 May 2022)

Es lo que hay...les venden la moto con el "exotismo" musulmoro y no tienen en cuenta que allí no han salido de la edad media.


----------



## dragon33 (22 May 2022)

Son como moscas.


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 May 2022)

Josant2022 dijo:


> Hay que ser imbecil para irse de turismo al tercer mundo



Hombre, hay tercer mundo y luego hay cloacas infectas. En el tercer mundo hay países muy decentes como algunos del sureste asiático.


----------



## luron (22 May 2022)

Fauna iberica dijo:


> Ayer mismo en las fiestas de un pueblo pude ver a una pocas familias de moros y no falla, mujeres con el puto velo y el que menos 3 o 4 larvas, y además con pocos años de diferencia entre las larvitas.
> Lo que se está gestando en Europa va a ser bíblico.



Ayer estuve también en las fiestas de un pueblo (solo 10 minutos a última hora de la tarde por el volumen de la música revienta-tímpanos) y tambien me percaté de ese detalle. Y además de otro: la mayoría de féminas jóvenes iban vestidas de forma muy poco decorosa (por decirlo suavemente). 
Un cambio muy notable desde la última vez que estuve (hace ya unos 18 años).


----------



## Elsexy (22 May 2022)

Yo solo veo a un amable grupo de caballeros preguntándole la hora.


----------



## jotace (22 May 2022)

Luego esos nos crecerán y se vendrán a escape a occidente a por su derecho a hembra europea.


----------



## RayoSombrio (22 May 2022)

circodelia2 dijo:


> Están sintiendo el africa.
> El africanismo va a llegaaaar.
> ....



Déjame hablarrrr! Deeeeja hablar a la minoría si, si, si silenciosa...


----------



## Segismunda (22 May 2022)

Tampoco me parece equiparable a los que se van a la puta selva colombiana o a Liberia. De Egipto se habla como si fuese un destino cualquiera, especialmente las zonas turísticas, es normal que la gente pique.

Es alucinante ver que hasta criajos que tendrán 12 están como buitres.


----------



## Destro (22 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> En el último clip, el adolescente con gafas le soba el culo a la rubia.
> Que además anda riéndose todo el camino.
> Dando a la pausa y en cámara lenta se aprecia.
> Pena que no deje hacer capturas la web.



Efectivamente, a partir del segundo 30. Además lo hace con la precaución debida, pasando al mismo tiempo hacia delante, así que cuando la chica se vuelve piensa que ha sido otro.

¿Cómo que no se pueden hacer capturas? Se puede hasta descargar el vídeo directamente (en los 3 puntitos de abajo a la derecha en el vídeo está la opción "download"). Incluso sin descargarlo también puedes hacer una captura tanto en el móvil como en el PC.


----------



## Mink (22 May 2022)

Que se jodan, que esperaban?
Se creen que los racistas lo somos por ignorancia, luego van por ahi metiendose en jaleos porque son tan tontas de creerse el rollo progre en serio. Menudas subnormales, que den gracias si vuelven de una pieza.


----------



## noticiesiprofecies (22 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> pa que quieren bolis?



Para parecer lo que no son.


----------



## Don Vladimir Harkonnen (22 May 2022)

Así será Madric en un par de años. Nos vamos a cagar


----------



## Terminus (22 May 2022)

WANDERLUST


----------



## Kalikatres (22 May 2022)




----------



## Sonico (22 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> yo cuando fui a marruecos le pillé el truco. Te llevas un manojo de bolibics y empiezas a regalarlos y te dejan en paz.



Ya tuviste ganas de ir.


----------



## Sonico (22 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> no se man, pero funciona... es como regalar tecnología avanzada  . Te lo agradecen y ya se van contentos a dar por culo a otro.



¿Cuándo fue la última vez que fuiste?. Que ahora igual te piden que les hagas un bizum


----------



## Pio Pio (22 May 2022)

Si se meten en el foso de los monos de cualquier zoológico, están mas seguras.


----------



## Libertyforall (22 May 2022)

Pio Pio dijo:


> Si se meten en el foso de los monos de cualquier zoológico, están mas seguras.



Tú, como buen langostón, supongo que estarás muy pendiente de tus hijos cuando van de viaje.

¿Eres así o te sales un poco de la regla general de los de tu quinta?


----------



## River in the street (22 May 2022)

Estan cabreadas porque les han jodido las fotos del insta con Ramses


----------



## Pio Pio (23 May 2022)

Libertyforall dijo:


> Tú, como buen langostón, supongo que estarás muy pendiente de tus hijos cuando van de viaje.
> 
> ¿Eres así o te sales un poco de la regla general de los de tu quinta?



No, cuando mi hijo era jovenzuelo no viajó a sitios exóticos, yo si estuve en Egipto en el 88 y era muy diferente a lo de ahora, volví en 2008 y ya estaba el tema chungo, lo que se ve en ese vídeo es acoso delictivo, no voy allí ni gratis.


----------



## Reivakuum (23 May 2022)




----------



## Burrocracia (23 May 2022)

Egipto es un sitio peligrosisimo para las tías que van así .Es famoso por ello . Todos los países moros,pero ese más


----------



## Hic Sunt Dracones (23 May 2022)

Ruta 2: Mezquita de la M-30, la más grande de Europa - madridarabe.es


Convertido en un icono de Madrid, el Centro Cultural Islámico de Madrid, conocido como la Mezquita de la M30, es el más grande de su género en Europa. Conoce junto a madridarabe.es su grandiosa sala de oración, su bello patio, su alminar,...




madridarabe.es


----------



## Thomas Robert Malthus (23 May 2022)

habían quedado con ellos por el instagram


----------



## Paulino (23 May 2022)

Los chavales de ahi no estan acostumbrados a ver adolescentes de su edad vistiendo como putas, normal que se revolucionen.


----------



## pepinox (23 May 2022)

Mira cómo lloro.


----------



## Nefersen (23 May 2022)

Rodal dijo:


> Se me ocurrió comprarme un helado en Marrakesh y tuve una nube de niños coñazo alrededor mia, hasta que decidí tomarme el helado de un bocado. No me importa la mendicidad, ni los vendedores algo insistentes, tampoco los que te quieren llevar al restaurante del primo. Pero oiga, un no con una sonrisa debería bastar para cualquiera. Todo lo que sea insistir en una decisión que ya has tomado es directamente acoso. En Marruecos, ni regalando bolis.
> 
> Amplio, con el tema de los bolígrafos de regalo, recuerdo un compañero de excursión para subir el Toubkal, en el pueblo del Marruecos profundo más cercano donde hicimos noche, Imlill, cuando aparecieron los primeros chavales pidiendo, él saco sus bolígrafos y repartió algunos. Al poco ya tenía un montón de niños chillando y exigiendolos, tuvo que emprender una carrera porque empezaron a tirarle piedras.



El truco mejor para evitar los enjambres de chiquillos en Marruecos y en cualquier país árabe es, seleccionar uno y contratarlo para que te sirva de guía y espante a los demás. Si además le regalas una pequeña fusta para facilitar su trabajo, mucho mejor.


----------



## skan (23 May 2022)

Eso es lo que nos espera en breve en nuestras ciudades.


----------



## skan (23 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El truco mejor para evitar los enjambres de chiquillos en Marruecos y en cualquier país árabe es, seleccionar uno, y contratarlo para que te sirva de guía y espante a los demás. Si además le regalas una pequeña fusta para facilitar su trabajo, mucho mejor.



y te acaba estafando o violando ese chaval.


----------



## skan (23 May 2022)

Que vaya Irene Montero a visitar a sus niños.
Aunque claro, ella iría con cientos de guardaespaldas, pagados con nuestros impuestos.


----------



## skan (23 May 2022)

Cada día dan más asco los moros.


----------



## Maddie (23 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Nunca he estado en Egipto. Pero me da que si te ven acompañada del marido te respetan.
> Al menos es así en otros países musulmanes.
> 
> En Marruecos y en Turquía temen mucho a la policía. Si quieren ser una potencia turística toca cuidar al turista.
> ...



Tengo una prima bastante guapa pero me consta que siempre ha vestido como señora y que por cuestiones de trabajo de su esposo viaja bastante con el. fue con su marido a Egipto y pues un par de tipos andaban tras ellos molestando justo en las pirámides, se contienen más pero no creas que respetan.

El marido tenía miedo que le dieran un piedrazo en la cabeza y aprovecharan para meter mano o algo peor. Cabe resaltar que mi prima en ese entonces andaría sobre los cuarenta y pocos, o sea que de chortina nada.

Total que su viaje de cinco días se hizo de dos, jamás han vuelto.


----------



## VOX o DERROICIÓN (23 May 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Tengo una prima bastante guapa pero me consta que siempre ha vestido como señora y que por cuestiones de trabajo de su esposo viaja bastante con el. fue con su marido a Egipto y pues un par de tipos andaban tras ellos molestando justo en las pirámides, se contienen más pero no creas que respetan.
> 
> El marido tenía miedo que le dieran un piedrazo en la cabeza y aprovecharan para meter mano o algo peor. Cabe resaltar que mi prima en ese entonces andaría sobre los cuarenta y pocos, o sea que de chortina nada.
> 
> Total que su viaje de cinco días se hizo de dos, jamás han vuelto.



joder menudos simios salidos los egipcios


----------



## ashe (23 May 2022)

Fue entrar los moros a egipto y este irse a la mierda...


----------



## Manteka (23 May 2022)

MAESE PELMA dijo:


> qué raza más miserable



Cual?


----------



## Nefersen (23 May 2022)

skan dijo:


> y te acaba estafando o violando ese chaval.



No si sabes elegirlo bien. No debe tener más de 12 años. Y por supuesto, déjale claro desde el principio que NO VAS A IR A COMPRAR ALFOMBRAS a la tienda de su primo. Que lo contratas exclusivamente para que te espante a las moscas.


----------



## Nefersen (23 May 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Tengo una prima bastante guapa pero me consta que siempre ha vestido como señora



El factor clave es el pelo. En su cultura, el pelo suelto y al público es rasgo de puterío y de incitación a ser asaltada. Es como para nosotros una minifalda que enseñe las bragas. 

Si, como mujer, quieres ser respetada en los países árabes, toma la precaución de cubrirte el pelo con un velo. No importa que sea muy ligero. Sólo el detalle ya marca la diferencia.


----------



## Barruno (23 May 2022)

TORREVIEJAS dijo:


> Están sintiendo toda la multiculturalidad



Estan siendo vacunadas.
Cuando vayan a casa verán la inmigración como lo que es.


----------



## Barruno (23 May 2022)

Poseidón dijo:


> En España no ves una explanada llena de niños/adolescentes ni en el peor barrio multicultural. Hasta impresiona.



A mi me ha impesionado de hecho.


----------



## Ellis Wyatt (23 May 2022)

Vas a disfrutar el África, y el África pretende disfrutar de tí. No se podía saber.


----------



## HotelDeltaPapa (23 May 2022)

Saco de papas dijo:


> yo cuando fui a marruecos le pillé el truco. Te llevas un manojo de bolibics y empiezas a regalarlos y te dejan en paz.





Abrojo dijo:


> pa que quieren bolis?





Saco de papas dijo:


> no se man, pero funciona... es como regalar tecnología avanzada  . Te lo agradecen y ya se van contentos a dar por culo a otro.




Lo de los bolis es un tema cultural africano. Un conocido mío se fue a Tanzania y nos contaba eso, primero que todos los bienes y servicios eran negociables y segundo que todas las negociaciones incluyen un bolígrafo, por algún motivo


----------



## Sr. del Cojon (23 May 2022)

la chusma moronegra es incapaz de convivir en paz.


----------



## Vengerberg (23 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Las he visto acosadas y manoseadas a tias vestidas como tios con chandal ancho en un viaje en grupo que hice hace 15 años y a Turquia. Aunque iban con pelo suelto o coleta.
> No sabes como va el tema...Las de las fotos que pones tendrian el mismo acoso que las otras.
> 
> No Marruecos que es mas exagerado aun con esto no, a Turquía en Estambul en el transporte publico. Estambul ojo, que seguramente es lo mas occidentalizado del Islam. Y en el gran bazar una atontada se perdió y fue uno a buscarla y ya tenia dos turcos cogiéndola.
> ...



Interesantísimo lo que cuentas. Y así nos va, dulcificando la religión de paz, bajándonos los pantalones y aceptando todas y cada una de sus exigencias como llevamos años haciendo. Lo raro será que en un par de siglos quede algún europeo en el continente. Añade por ejemplo que en España muchas chavalitas se vuelven locas por los Hassanes, pues termina de temblar.

Lo de la ropa, por supuesto que pueden hacerte lo mismo yendo tapadísima, al igual que a un hombre también le pueden acosar, y robar, y cosas peores. Pero si yendo tapada tendrás que ir con cuidado, imagina el percal como vayas con escotazo o short cortísimo enseñando nalga. Ahí lo raro será que decenas de asalvajados no te arranquen la ropa, justo por lo de la mentalidad que comentas. Pero hay tías que parece que tienen complejo de kamikaze.


----------



## Perfumerias Paco (23 May 2022)

Salsa_rosa dijo:


> Luego acaban decapitadas en tiendas de campaña.



Estremecedor documento. Ví el video


----------



## Vengerberg (23 May 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Tengo una prima bastante guapa pero me consta que siempre ha vestido como señora y que por cuestiones de trabajo de su esposo viaja bastante con el. fue con su marido a Egipto y pues un par de tipos andaban tras ellos molestando justo en las pirámides, se contienen más pero no creas que respetan.
> 
> El marido tenía miedo que le dieran un piedrazo en la cabeza y aprovecharan para meter mano o algo peor. Cabe resaltar que mi prima en ese entonces andaría sobre los cuarenta y pocos, o sea que de chortina nada.
> 
> Total que su viaje de cinco días se hizo de dos, jamás han vuelto.



¿Cuándo fueron?. Tengo que informarme sobre cómo está el tema en Egipto ahora mismo, ya que me planteo ir el año próximo o posterior. Pero si la situación está tan mal, clarísimamente agarro el libro del Antiguo Egipto y me quedo en casa.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (23 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> que puto asco dan, no saben comportarse



Sí que saben, de hecho se están comportando. Para ellos es lo normal, su día a día, lo que les han enseñado.

Las que están fuera de lugar son las deficientes mentales que salen en el vídeo. 

La gente se piensa que lo que sale en las noticias les pasa a otros, hasta que les toca.

Vas a un país de estos y te encuentras a alguien que no tiene ni para comer, te asaltará y si te tiene que meter unos cuantos navajazos te los va a meter. No está pensando lo mismo que nosotros: hay que me van a encerrar. Piensa que hará lo que haga falta para subsistir, a costa de quien y lo que sea. Y lo normal es que ni lo pillen.


Y lo peor es que este tipo de escoria (las mujeres), son las pro-inmigración, votando izquierda, dando paguitas y mierdas varias.


Estos países se arreglan desde dentro y con mano dura, que es lo que ellos conocen. Siempre lo he dicho: cuando he ido a sudamérica se me han puesto los pelos de punta cómo tratan a la gente, la poli por ej, o los blancos a los cholos.
Luego vienen a España y hablan de racismo o xenofobia, cuando en su país por mirar mal a un policía o blanco con pasta le soplaban un par de hostias que lo dejaban bailando como una peonza.


----------



## Escaramuza (23 May 2022)

Cormac dijo:


> Están en la explanada que hay delante de las Esfinge y las pirámides y ahí solo se entra pagando entrada, son moros de vacaciones.
> Algún colegio viendo la edad de los moritos.
> 
> 
> ...



Ya hace más de 10 años que estuve allí, no sé si ha cambiado, pero acceder al entorno de las pirámides era gratuito, estaba abierto a todo el mundo, lo que cuesta dinero era entrar dentro de las pirámides.

La cultura musulmana es puro atraso. Son chimpancés, que triste.


----------



## Fra Diavolo (23 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El factor clave es el pelo. En su cultura, el pelo suelto y al público es rasgo de puterío y de incitación a ser asaltada. Es como para nosotros una minifalda que enseñe las bragas.
> 
> Si, como mujer, quieres ser respetada en los países árabes, toma la precaución de cubrirte el pelo con un velo. No importa que sea muy ligero. Sólo el detalle ya marca la diferencia.



Correcto: tuve una novieta hace años rubia tipo eslava. Muy guapa, bajita, buenos pechos.
Fue de viaje a Egipto con los padres y vivió momentos tipo ese: los morenos acosándola y ofreciéndole dinero, camellos y no sé qué a su padre por ella.

Pero es que claro, vas a Egipto y vas vestida como en España en verano en la costa: pantalón corto bien apretado, camisetita de tirantes, etc.


----------



## Abrojo (23 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El factor clave es el pelo. En su cultura, el pelo suelto y al público es rasgo de puterío y de incitación a ser asaltada. Es como para nosotros una minifalda que enseñe las bragas.
> 
> Si, como mujer, quieres ser respetada en los países árabes, toma la precaución de cubrirte el pelo con un velo. No importa que sea muy ligero. Sólo el detalle ya marca la diferencia.



hace falta que sea un velo o serviría una gorra o un pañuelo?


----------



## BudSpencer (23 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El factor clave es el pelo. En su cultura, el pelo suelto y al público es rasgo de puterío y de incitación a ser asaltada. Es como para nosotros una minifalda que enseñe las bragas.
> 
> Si, como mujer, quieres ser respetada en los países árabes, toma la precaución de cubrirte el pelo con un velo. No importa que sea muy ligero. Sólo el detalle ya marca la diferencia.



Sí, el factor es el pelo suelto pero no por lo que dices. Si lleva el pelo tapado puede ser musulmana y en el Islam está permitida la violación de infieles pero no de musulmanas.


----------



## Andr3ws (23 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> pa que quieren bolis?



Para esnifar. No deja de ser un tubito.


----------



## DOM + (23 May 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> Interesantísimo lo que cuentas. Y así nos va, dulcificando la religión de paz, bajándonos los pantalones y aceptando todas y cada una de sus exigencias como llevamos años haciendo. Lo raro será que en un par de siglos quede algún europeo en el continente. Añade por ejemplo que en España muchas chavalitas se vuelven locas por los Hassanes, pues termina de temblar.
> 
> Lo de la ropa, por supuesto que pueden hacerte lo mismo yendo tapadísima, al igual que a un hombre también le pueden acosar, y robar, y cosas peores. Pero si yendo tapada tendrás que ir con cuidado, imagina el percal como vayas con escotazo o short cortísimo enseñando nalga. Ahí lo raro será que decenas de asalvajados no te arranquen la ropa, justo por lo de la mentalidad que comentas. Pero hay tías que parece que tienen complejo de kamikaze.



Les venden eso. Solo Hans, Paco o Fabrice son peligrosos y pueden violarte.

En los medios las violaciones solo salen cuando las hacen estos las demás se tapan o se elimina la información.

Les dicen lo bien que se esta en esos paises y lo malo y opresor aue es el cristianismo, donde gozan de mas derechos incluso que el hombre, y alaban el portar velo o el Islam (del que tienen los ovarios a decir que es feminista!!!!)

Es criminal, todes les HDLGP que les mienten así.
Hace unos meses vi el video de 2 guiris a las que unos moros tenian secuestradas en su piso y como les cortaban el cuello mientras lloraban.

Ese video me dejó mal. Y las HDLGP feministas de aquí son cómplices.

No les importan las mujeres, estan a sueldo de paises como Iran o Marruecos toda la izmierda actual. Sabiendo eso como ninguna mujer puede creer en esa gentuza?


----------



## tracrium (23 May 2022)

Minsky Moment dijo:


> Y unos cojones. Si ofreces algo no te los quitas de encima. Tengo experiencias al respecto, no ya en zonas hiperturísticas como Fez o Marraquech, que es lo esperable, sino en lo más profundo del desierto del sur, pasado el Antiatlas, zonas donde se supone que la población es rural y más "sana". En una ocasión una manada de críos que simplemente vio que llevábamos lapiceros para repartir, errores de juventud, antes siquiera de repartirlos, nos llegó a acojonar, no ya porque temieramos agresión física, sino por impotencia y puro agobio por no poder quitártelos de encima o por no saber cómo reaccionar. Te puedes buscar una situación muy incómoda si les ofreces algo, en un minuto tienes a todo el pueblo alrededor.



Son como "Los pájaros" de Hitchcock.


----------



## aron01 (23 May 2022)

Peeeeero el malo colonizador, asesino, racista y violador es el hombre heteroblanco. Y estos críos ya babosean, ni si quiera he visto eso en mi infancia.


----------



## REVOLUCION_CASERA (23 May 2022)

pues estan contentas de que vengan aqui. 
ya se lo encontraran, incluida una hija subnormal que tengo.


----------



## antiglobalista (23 May 2022)

Pero si burbuja me han dicho que las chortinas se quieren trincar a todo los moritos que ven


----------



## F650 (23 May 2022)

César92 dijo:


> Joder, menudo atajo de salvajes. Un puñado de monos se comporta mejor.



Ellas no son muy listas, aquello no es Occidente, se creen especiales pues reciben especialidad del país.

Estuve en Egipto y que asco.


----------



## César92 (23 May 2022)

F650 dijo:


> Ellas no son muy listas, aquello no es Occidente, se creen especiales pues reciben especialidad del país.
> 
> Estuve en Egipto y que asco.



Es obvio que esas chavalas no suman tres neuronas juntas.


----------



## DOM + (23 May 2022)

Maddie dijo:


> Tengo una prima bastante guapa pero me consta que siempre ha vestido como señora y que por cuestiones de trabajo de su esposo viaja bastante con el. fue con su marido a Egipto y pues un par de tipos andaban tras ellos molestando justo en las pirámides, se contienen más pero no creas que respetan.
> 
> El marido tenía miedo que le dieran un piedrazo en la cabeza y aprovecharan para meter mano o algo peor. Cabe resaltar que mi prima en ese entonces andaría sobre los cuarenta y pocos, o sea que de chortina nada.
> 
> Total que su viaje de cinco días se hizo de dos, jamás han vuelto.



Yo tengo claro que a paises arabes no voy con mi chica ni loco.
Ademas rubia ojos verdes blanquita (es guiri). Ni loco.

En DINAMARCA, si DINAMARCA, hace 12 años iba con una chica danesa (pibon 18 años que me alojó en su casa) y 2 arabes se acercaron y uno le dijo algo cerca del oido.

Yo creí que lo conoceria o algo del pueblo no se. Luego le pregunté, oye que te ha dicho. Me dijo que no queria decírmelo. Y le dije pero algo malo? Solo asintió. Le insisti y no quiso decirme que era la tonta del bote. Ese dia también me contó que a una amiga suya la violaron un grupo que le dieron de beber algo con lo que perdió el sentido y que solo recordaba trozos del suceso.

Ojo mido 1'95m y se la sudó a los moros que fuese a mi lado la tia. No estabamos liados ni nada ni ibamos cogidos, iriamos a un metro uno del otro pero se veia que íbamos juntos, eso nunca me ha pasado en España. Aluciné.

Otro dia ya solo continuando mi viaje en una plaza céntrica de otra ciudad (ni recuerdo el nombre) una chica sola sentada en un banco y vinieron unos moros a acosarla. Había gente pero se la sudó totalmente (yo tampoco hice nada la verdad, pensé de buena fe que quiza ersn amigos). La chica acabó por irse al momento con cara muy agria. No llegaron a tocarla (creo) pero si rodearla en el banco.

Otra. En Copenhague en la estacion de tren un grupo de moros robando y molestando a la gente. Pero mierdas de 1'65 niñatos. La poli, eran polis no seguratasvy unos cuantos, los saca de la estación y ellos se ponen a insultarlos y sacarles el dedo. Flipé. Y a los polis se los veia acostumbrados a ello. Tengo la imagen en la cabeza como si lo tuviese grabado en video, es que no esperaba esto en Dinamarca.

Fui al andén y mientras esperaba vuelven a aparecer mirando descaradamente maletas mochilas a ver quien estaba distraído o eravpresa facil. Llega el tren y entran también. Yo iba cargado con mochila de acampada y sdemas maleta. Ya pensé que como viniesen a joder como me lo haria. No podia ir detras de ninguno y dejar la maleta desatendida y que me la robase otro. Los veias vagones para arriba y para abajo mirando, buscando...menos mal que se bajaron en la primera estación.

Aluciné, pensaba que estaba en Barcelona. Me llevé un ostión de realidad con el problema en Dinamarca aunque al menos ser de bcn te prepara algo para esta mierda.

Lo de Dinamarca fue una ostia de realidad para mi brutal. Nunca imaginé que allí van tan a saco ni que tenian esta problemática ya hace 12 años!
En ese viaje conocí a diferentes danesas, en privado te reconocian que se les habia ido de las manos. Todas habian tenido malas experiencias con arabes. En público supongo que nadie quiere ser racista. Creo que slli ya eran muy progres antes que aquí y por eso su problema estalló antes. Aqui hasta el 2005 o así todos sabíamos de que palo iban. Pero el blanqueamiento mediatico ha sido tan bestia estos 15 años que ahora es como si no pasará nada, aunque ahi estan los datos, y si lo dices eres racista. De jovenes todos sabíamos que si ibas al centro encontrarias moros y que dan el palo. Ahora ni se te ocurra decirlo, y siguen igual o peor.

Viajar desde luego te abre los ojos. Brutal, y yo me creía que esto solo pasaba en España por aquel entonces. Y alli ya estaban como la España actual con violaciones y agresiones a saco.
Este verano me recorro suecia y noruega. A ver que me encuentro...Suecia ya la conozco también tengo historias alucinantes ...


----------



## Maddie (23 May 2022)

Vengerberg dijo:


> ¿Cuándo fueron?. Tengo que informarme sobre cómo está el tema en Egipto ahora mismo, ya que me planteo ir el año próximo o posterior. Pero si la situación está tan mal, clarísimamente agarro el libro del Antiguo Egipto y me quedo en casa.



Habrá Sido hace unos cinco años, pero no hay razón para pensar que en modo alguno la situación ha mejorado, al contrario, deben estar peor.


----------



## Maddie (23 May 2022)

Nefersen dijo:


> El factor clave es el pelo. En su cultura, el pelo suelto y al público es rasgo de puterío y de incitación a ser asaltada. Es como para nosotros una minifalda que enseñe las bragas.
> 
> Si, como mujer, quieres ser respetada en los países árabes, toma la precaución de cubrirte el pelo con un velo. No importa que sea muy ligero. Sólo el detalle ya marca la diferencia.



Totalmente de acuerdo.

Lo.principal, no pararse por allá y si se va de menos llevar el hijab y atuendo de la zona aunque parezca que van disfrazadas.


----------



## Maddie (23 May 2022)

Abrojo dijo:


> hace falta que sea un velo o serviría una gorra o un pañuelo?



Mejor velo hijab o mejor burka, lo digo en serio.

Lo mejor, NO IR. Lo mejor de lo mejor, que no vengan tampoco.


----------



## Gubelkian (23 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Otro dia ya solo continuando mi viaje en una plaza céntrica de otra ciudad (ni recuerdo el nombre) una chica sola sentada en un banco *y vinieron unos moros a acosarla. Había gente pero se la sudó totalmente (yo tampoco hice nada la verdad,* pensé de buena fe que quiza ersn amigos). La chica acabó por irse al momento con cara muy agria. No llegaron a tocarla (creo) pero si rodearla en el banco.



Como usted comprenderá, la gente que había por allí no hizo nada porque no quieren ser acusados y encarcelados por racistas, al oponerse a las costumbres de esos pobres muchachos.


----------



## Vctrlnz (23 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Visto el video:
> 
> 1) si no es porque van con un hombre blanco opresor estaban jodidas
> 2) si esto llega a pasar con blancos el video lo habíamos visto en todos los noticiarios occidentales. España, USA, Francia...
> ...



Buff, que pereza das.
Ni de coña leo eso, prefiero irme al este de Europa, que es donde estoy


----------



## DOM + (23 May 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> Buff, que pereza das.
> Ni de coña leo eso, prefiero irme al este de Europa, que es donde estoy



Bff que pereza das
Ni de coña leo tu indigencia mental. Ojala no vuelvas


----------



## Vctrlnz (23 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Bff que pereza das
> Ni de coña leo tu indigencia mental. Ojala no vuelvas



No te metas en los asuntos de las mujeras y de los moronegros, deja que se apareen libremente.
La mujera te puede denunciar falsamente y acabaras en la cárcel ordenado por una mujera jueza.
El moronegro o cómo van en manada los moronegros te pueden apalizar, atropellar, robar, acuchillar etc y acabaras en la cárcel o muerto.
Una jueza mujera o un juez maricón o rojo se encargará de que acabes en la cárcel si sales vivo o de dejar libres a los moronegros si acabas muerto.


----------



## DOM + (23 May 2022)

Vctrlnz dijo:


> No te metas en los asuntos de las mujeras y de los moronegros, deja que se apareen libremente.
> La mujera te puede denunciar falsamente y acabaras en la cárcel ordenado por una mujera jueza.
> El moronegro o cómo van en manada los moronegros te pueden apalizar, atropellar, robar, acuchillar etc y acabaras en la cárcel o muerto.
> Una jueza mujera o un juez maricón o rojo se encargará de que acabes en la cárcel si sales vivo o de dejar libres a los moronegros si acabas muerto.



Aaaaahora
Ves así sí. 
Coincido en todo y desde hace unos años no me meto en lios por ninguna si no es familia.
Su empoderamiento su responsabilidad.


----------



## Vengerberg (23 May 2022)

DOM + dijo:


> Yo tengo claro que a paises arabes no voy con mi chica ni loco.
> Ademas rubia ojos verdes blanquita (es guiri). Ni loco.
> 
> En DINAMARCA, si DINAMARCA, hace 12 años iba con una chica danesa (pibon 18 años que me alojó en su casa) y 2 arabes se acercaron y uno le dijo algo cerca del oido.
> ...



Madre mía.... a este paso los países escandinavos terminan como Francia, Alemania o Suiza. Qué putísimo asco y tristeza, es que es uno tras otro (por cierto: me encantaba esta ciudad, pero no regreso a París hasta que no vuelva a parecer una ciudad europea, en vez de Senegal).

Tengo opción de irme a Noruega (a vivir) en cosa de 2-3 años, y visitarla voy en unos meses y estoy como tú: a ver qué me encuentro. En principio todavía es país "limpio" y la poca inmigración que tiene es de países civilizados, y gente cualificada con sus contratos de trabajo, estudiantes y tal. Pero ya iremos viendo. Seguro que un mínimo de chusma ya se les ha metido, y si no, cuestión de tiempo.

¿Esto será verídico? Alta delincuencia de extranjeros en Noruega


----------



## Arthur69 (23 May 2022)

Le van a estropear esas "fotos chulísimas" que fueron buscando para su insta. Sí, esas que planificaron dándose piquitos sobre la punta de la pirámide.
No hay derecho. El viaje era una inversión para su promoción y fíjate tú, Vladimir Cayetanovich....

Ironía off.

Que les den.


----------



## mateww (23 May 2022)

Os imagináis traer a todos esos a España y soltarles por las calles con comida y alojamiento gratis + paguita, vaya desastre sería eh


----------



## Catalinius (23 May 2022)

Salidorros como bonobos


----------

